# Artefaktwahl als Healer



## Sammelpass (8. September 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich hab da mal ne Frage wo ich nicht ganz durchblicke. Und zwar spiele ich mit meinem Main Char (Heal Pala). Als Artefakt habe ich mir auch die Healwaffe rausgesucht. Nun merke ich aber das ich überhaupt nicht vorankomme beim lvl´n  
Umskillen bringt auch nix da die waffe dann weg ist 
Ich will aber alles nur mögliche an Artefaktmacht in meine Waffe stecken. Kennt ihr da eine Lösung oder habt ihr auch so ein Problem? Bitte helft mirVielen Dank im Vorraus und HF@All


----------



## Wizzler95 (8. September 2016)

Hallo,

kann dir zum Anfang die Guides von Icy-Veins empfehlen. 
Du kannst mit lvl 102 die 2. Artefaktwaffe wählen und mit 106 die 3.
Einfach als 2. die Retri Waffe wählen und alles an Artefaktmacht die du bekommst aufheben und dann der Heal Waffe geben.

Holy Paladin Healing Guide (Legion 7.0.3) - Icy Veins


----------



## Sammelpass (8. September 2016)

Ah ok danke da werde ich direkt mal reinschauen. Aber bin ich trotzdem da als healer unterwegs?


----------



## Wizzler95 (8. September 2016)

Ne du kannst ganz einfach dann auf den Vergelter Baum umskillen und so als DD leveln.
Die Questreihe für die 2. Artefaktwaffe machst du als Heal sonst hast du keine Waffe (in der Questreihe).
Sobald du die beendet hast bekommst du ja die DD Waffe und kannst somit locker lässig als DD Leveln gehen.


----------



## Sammelpass (8. September 2016)

Ah ich glaube jetzt habe ich es so langsam verstanden. Vielen Dank dir


----------

